# Flies



## mdmucf (Jun 1, 2020)

I have a vertical smoker and a BGE.  Anytime I use either, I get a lot of flies.  I have a smaller back porch where I keep and use my BGE because that’s really the only place I have to use it.  Any suggestions/tips/hints on how to avoid getting flies in the house?  A screen/lanai isn’t financially an option right now.


----------



## Titch (Jun 1, 2020)

If you find a fix, let me know.
I did have chickens in the backyard and now have none ,that helped
We use a Timed spray unit that gives out a squirt every 5 minutes or so, uses Pyrethrins , that helps until the meat starts cooking.
Try hanging bait bags around the perimeter, they slow them down ,but take a few weeks to work.
Do you have access to magnetic fly curtains for your door, they stop house entry well


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 1, 2020)

The Bug Assault. I have two, if you make sausage having one of these is the only way to go. Fly lands on the meat in the kitchen, you kill it without getting fly guts into the grind. Oh, and loads of hunting fun out on the patio when the smoker/BBQ is fired up. RAY









						Bug-A-Salt: The Original Salt Gun | Bug-A-Salt
					

Insect hunting as sport has entered the 21st Century with Bug-A-Salt. Our insect eradication devices fire ordinary table salt to kill pesky flies. We ship to all 50 states. Fast Shipping. Fire your flyswatter!




					www.bugasalt.com


----------



## Duncwood (Jun 1, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> The Bug Assault. I have two, if you make sausage having one of these is the only way to go. Fly lands on the meat in the kitchen, you kill it without getting fly guts into the grind. Oh, and loads of hunting fun out on the patio when the smoker/BBQ is fired up. RAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need one of these laser sights, I get jealous of people with fly problems as mine dont last long!


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 1, 2020)

__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com
				




this is what I use!  Cheap solution!


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 1, 2020)

__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com
				




this is what I use!  Cheap solution!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 1, 2020)

For what it's worth. I understand raising Black Soldier Flies is a great way to get rich Garden Compost, make a few dollars selling the Grubs for chickens and reptile food and while they themselves don't bother people, put out pheromones that keep various House Flies out of the area. But yeah, Raid is cheap...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 2, 2020)

Uh, who would ever spray Raid anywhere near a food processing area? When you can smell that stuff it's not just killing all bugs in the area, it's killing you. RAY


----------



## Chasdev (Jun 2, 2020)

I hang old fashioned fly paper coil/strips, they work too.
If you are an Amazon member, type fly trap into the search window, you'll get dozens of examples .


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 2, 2020)

Get yourself a hand full of clean ( shiny ) pennies . Put them in a zip lock sandwich bag and fill it half full of water . Hang it in a sunny area around the smoker . The reflection drives the flies away .


----------



## old sarge (Jun 2, 2020)

Every time I fire up the smoker, or the grill, the flies think they are invited to the party.  And now, with the periodic rain, my area has entered mosquito season.  I purchased a Cutter fogger from Home Depot.   I used it for the first time last night.  I made sure, that my dogs chased out any birds in the yard then locked them in the house. Gave my backyard and patio the treatment (after putting dog water pans, area rugs and other items in the house).  After 10 minutes, the fog had cleared and  I let the hounds out of the house. No flies, no skeeters, no no seeums.  Not for several hours. It was really pleasant.   You might want to try something along those lines.  The model shown is identical to the Black Flag model; same company.









						The Cutter Propane Insect Fogger, Reviewed | INSECTCOP
					

The Cutter thermal insect fogger is portable, efficient, and powerful. It will allow you to get rid of mosquitoes quickly and easily. Read on to learn more.



					insectcop.net


----------

